# He's afraid of the clicker- how to overcome this?



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been reading about clicker training, and decided to give it a try. 

I bought a clicker yesterday, and Axel is afraid of the sound. Even in the presence of delicious cheese and turkey bits, he leaves the room. I tried clicking a ball point pen, thinking that the clicker is too loud, but he is afraid of that too. 

I watched a video by Donna Hill on how to "cure" this issue. She had the dog outside, and set it up so that the person clicking started a long way off and the other person stayed with the dog and gave the treats after each click. They gradually decreased the distance between the clicker and the dog, and by the end of the 15 minutes, the dog was not afraid anymore. 

We did this with Axel outside yesterday, and it worked, he was fine. However, inside the house, he is still afraid of the sound. Is it too loud? I had it in my pocket.

Any suggestions would be appreciated. thanks all


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What about using a marker word instead? I start out using a clicker but always after a little but I always replace it with a marker word - "yes!".


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I have been using a marker word (yes!) to mark desired behaviors, but I became intrigued by the idea that a click provides a more precise, consistent marker. 

I am currently reading the book "When Pigs Fly" by Jane Killion, and got excited to try clicker training.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Axeldog said:


> I have been using a marker word (yes!) to mark desired behaviors, but I became intrigued by the idea that a click provides a more precise, consistent marker.
> 
> I am currently reading the book "When Pigs Fly" by Jane Killion, and got excited to try clicker training.


Eh. While I start out with a clicker for puppies, I think a marker word is more practical anyway. You charge the word the same way you charge a clicker and you mark it the same way. In my opinion one could argue its more consistent to use a word because you don't always have your clicker with you.

I like using a clicker, but if you've properly charged it and he's still scared it may not be the right tool for him.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I use a marker word too. I tried the clicker but I found I was always leaving it somewhere. I also had trouble clicking at the right moment. Like too much was going on for ME. Eventually I'll go back to the clicker but right now I just use "GoodGirl" said in a certain voice. 

But then I'm nowhere near the trainer that Quossum is! I get all excited that my dogs Sit, Come, and Down on command. My dogs do have good manners. They just aren't flashy tricksters like their doggie nieces and nephew.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

kikopup suggests muffling the sound of the clicker for starters. At about :51 seconds into this video she shows how she does it.
What is clicker training?- dog training - YouTube

As a pup Chagall initially blanched at the clicker sound. So I just used a marker word (_Yes!_), then after a while went back to using the clicker and he was fine with it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You can also use a ball point pen. The click that makes is quieter. Or a cotton ball under the little sheet metal on the clicker will muffle it too. 

Research shows that a clicker or that distinct kind of sound registers in a different part of the brain than spoken words do and it gets to the brain faster and clearer. But a marker word works pretty darn well too. I wind up not using my clicker that much because I forget to take it with me when on a walk. (that's where I do some training) Or it's just a hassle with all the things you have to do with your hands.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I also tried using a clicker on Molly but she was scared of it too so I just use "Good Girl!" Over the last 1 1/2 yrs I've tried reintroducing it a few times but it just isn't for Molly at all.....she seems to do best with words and hand signals.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A clicker is only better than a marker word if your timing with it is excellent. I find it awkward to juggle a leash, clicker and treats so I think my timing is better with a marker word.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

If you really want to use the clicker, just keep on with that desensitizing activity you were doing before, and don't rush using it in the house until he's really used to it. But, like the others have mentioned, the use of the clicker isn't 100% necessary, especially for casual training, general manners, "around the house" stuff. I do use it and I like to have it in my toolbox thanks to its precision, but I am more likely to use the "Yess!" sound as a verbal "clicker" for most things. Just try to keep your marker word very precise and consistent in sound--try not to inject any emotion into it.

Personally, I'd keep working on getting the dog used to the click, especially if you're really interested in pursuing the art of shaping. It's just too useful a tool.

Good luck!

--Q


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Quossum said:


> Just try to keep your marker word very precise and consistent in sound--try not to inject any emotion into it.
> 
> Personally, I'd keep working on getting the dog used to the click, especially if you're really interested in pursuing the art of shaping. It's just too useful a tool.
> 
> ...


Hi! It is so interesting that you mentioned not to inject any emotion into my marker word. I believe I am doing that, and I unintentionally change it depending on how good he did a particular task. 

I recall recently watching a video of a trainer using her marker word (yes), and was struck with how consistent she was with the tone, duration, volume, and that she wasn't injecting emotion at all. It seemed almost robotic. But that's the point- being consistent.

I am going to keep trying to introduce the clicker (as well as try to be more consistent with my marker word). We had great success today with the ballpoint pen clicks in the house today, so we are getting closer.

I find the topic of shaping behavior so interesting!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Some dogs do not respond well to a clicker. They can learn but not always. Just as effective and with you all the time:
1. snap fingers (I do it twice)
2. Clap hands 
3. Whistle (best an instrument sometimes)
4. Click your tongue.
One of these might work for you and your dog.
My present spoo hated the clicker and took no notice or avoided it. She took to a finger snap immediately. I do have a loud finger snap.
I have seen a lot of dogs trained with hand claps and whistles.
Eric.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella was scared of it at first too a couple things I did was went to the store and tried out various clickers one was very soft which helped. I also held the clicker behind my back so it was away from her and used high high value treats - for her warm chicken  In no time the sound of the clicker was one of her favorite sounds - good luck!


----------

